# I just want a simple hand plane



## christherookie (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd like to have a simple hand plane for occasional use (once a month) such as when I need to shave off a millimeter off the end of a piece of wood, such as with a shooting board. I'd rather not spend more than $40 on it. Does such a hand plane exist? I can't warrant spending any more based on my frequency of use.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

It sounds like you are looking for a used hand plane. You'll need decide which one you want-there are many. I would say eBay, Craigslist, or maybe a flea market might be sources you should check out. Don't forget that at some point you may want to sharpen the plane iron-so you'll need sharpening equipment (e.g. sharpening stones and maybe a guide).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Used block plane for small stock would work fine. #65 or #18, and ebay has a bunch of them. Gonna have to learn to sharpen, as Bill suggests. Shoot board plane? That requires mass, so a larger (#5 or #6) plane might be in the cards as well. The #5 is common, and under $40. The #6, closer to $60-$75 in price range.

Avoid low cost NEW planes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I see $20-25 Stanley #5s pretty frequently at flea markets. Look for one with a 1910 patent date or two 1902 and a 1910 patent date on it.

60 1/2 would also be another block plane to consider with the #65 (my personal favorite) and the #18 Smitty recommended above.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

A block plane can be used on a shooting board but a 4 or 5 bench plane is a better choice. A 4 can be used in place of a block plane in many instances. Definitely used for $40. About any Stanley Bailey up through a type 19 will work fine - the old ones I have took just as much work as the newer 60's and 70's and they all work about the same properly tuned up. I do prefer the larger OD adjuster wheel, just easier to turn. The one piece skew levers work ok, but you want a cast adjuster yoke, not the 2 pc stamped.

Good luck staying at just one. Once someone figures out how to tune and use a plane they dont stop at just 1. When you realize how nice they are to use sandpaper and powered sanders become almost obsolete.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Have you seen these sanding shooters. You can buy one or make one. No sharpening, just change the strip of sanding medium. I made the one I use and it works well enough to tidy things up when needed. 
Mike


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Timetestedtools just MIGHT have a plane that will suit….

Do NOT get the one that Lowes sells ( Kobalt Smooth plane) unless you need a doorstop.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I picked up a Stanley-Bailey Type 14 number 4 at an estate sale weekend before last for $5. An hour of cleaning and sharpening and it was making great shavings.


----------



## Willscary (Aug 14, 2018)

What about Taytools? They seem to get good reviews. Are they ok as a starter plane?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/items-for-sale/

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=Hand%20plane&sort=rel

https://kokomo.craigslist.org/tls/d/fulton-hand-plane/6667853668.html









Make shavings and have some fun.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> What about Taytools? They seem to get good reviews. Are they ok as a starter plane?
> 
> - Willscary


The three reviews on amazon indicated that the Taytools planes need to be tuned including some filing. For the price an old Stanley would be similar to set up and less expensive. As I said above, look for one with a single 1910 patent date or a 1910 patent date and two 1902 patent date. There are lots of other good ones out there from Stanley and other Manufactures such as Union, Millers Falls, Sargent, and Ohio as well as ones that have been rebranded e.g. older craftsman, keen kutter, Winchester, etc. The 1910 advise is to help someone who is new to bench planes to get their hands on a quality plane. Once you have a quality plane, have tuned and used it, it's easier to select planes of other manufacture and vintage.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Timetestedtools just MIGHT have a plane that will suit….
> 
> Do NOT get the one that Lowes sells ( Kobalt Smooth plane) unless you need a doorstop.
> 
> - bandit571


And Don is an honest guy. Known him online 8-10 years.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Check the local flea markets and antique stores. If your location is what it says Drive down to exit 76 and go to the exit76antique mall. They have lots of hand planes. Start on the left side and the 1st isle on the wall 4 booths down on the left side had a couple nice planes for a decent price. There is also a plane dealer in there that has rare planes but they are not cheap. Fun to look at. Also check auctionzip.com for your local auctions. Don't buy a plane with a stamped frog you want a good solid cast one.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

A occasional hand plane user can easily start out with a inexpensive plane from a hardware or box store. My 1st plane was a small hand plane under $10. Later on I added some addition planes as the need dictated. Then later I picked up some sharping stones.


----------



## Maddux_Woodworks (Jun 7, 2018)

This is the plane I got not long ago, and it has done very well, and doesn't break the bank.

Stanley 12-905 14-Inch No.5 Contractor Grade Smooth Bottom Bench Plane

https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-12-905-14-Inch-Contractor-Smooth/dp/B00004UDKW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1537331823&sr=8-1&keywords=Stanley+12-905+14-Inch+No.5+Contractor+Grade+Smooth+Bottom+Bench+Plane

I'll be posting a review on it soon.

- Maddux Woodworks
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjy1O4CUcpD9iXWkXzGJswg


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have a #4 I could let go for 40 minimum. Shipping included. Tuned and shiny (probably doesn't help you). You could take it out the box and use it. PM if interested.

The stuff you see in a box store is crap.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice offer, Fridge. Seriously.

Rookie should jump at that one.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> The stuff you see in a box store is crap.
> 
> - TheFridge


Agree!


----------



## Willscary (Aug 14, 2018)

Fridge, I am interested! I am heading to work now and will not be avilable until tomorrow morning. Please PM me!


----------



## Willscary (Aug 14, 2018)

Fridge, I am interested! I am heading to work now and will not be avilable until tomorrow morning. Please PM me!



> I have a #4 I could let go for 40 minimum. Shipping included. Tuned and shiny (probably doesn't help you). You could take it out the box and use it. PM if interested.
> 
> The stuff you see in a box store is crap.
> 
> - TheFridge


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pm coming bud


----------

